# ISO - Pioneer Woman Creamy Pasta w/Mushrooms



## letscook (Apr 8, 2013)

I just love The Pioneer Women.  There is this recipe of Roasted Chicken and it is shown on a creamy pasta with mushrooms but no recipe for the pasta.  Does anyone have it?   By the way the chicken is sooo good. 
I'm including the link to it even tho it is for the chicken but it shows the pasta at the end.
Herb Roasted Whole Chicken | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond


----------



## no mayonnaise (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's my mushroom cream sauce recipe, probably not exactly the same but I guarantee you it's at least as good if not better (all measurements are approximate, never wrote down a real recipe before):

1/2 lb cremini mushrooms, sliced.  Don't waste time with white mushrooms, they're flavorless blobs.
2 cloves garlic, finely minced or pressed through a garlic press
2 or 3 sprigs fresh thyme chopped, or a hefty sprinkle of dried (tarragon works just as well)
1/3 cup dry white wine
a dash of fresh grated nutmeg
1 cup heavy cream
a handful of grated parmesan cheese

Saute mushrooms over medium-high heat with olive oil or butter until they become golden brown, in batches if necessary.  Once they turn golden toss in the thyme and garlic, plus some salt and fresh ground white pepper (black works too but white preferred) and the nutmeg, and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds to a minute longer.  Pour in wine and let it reduce for a couple minutes, until it's noticeably thicker but not syrupy.  Add in heavy cream, bring to a boil then reduce heat to medium-low and simmer until thickened.  *Don't walk away from the stove after you add the cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Once it coats the back of a spoon, remove from the heat and mix in parmesan cheese.  Toss in the pasta and season if necessary.

The recipe is also great if you omit the cheese and add in some minced shallot with the garlic, just depends on the application.  I serve it with escargot that way.

The recipe used in the link is probably similar but being that the mushrooms look whole, they probably got oven roasted and tossed with a cream sauce in the pasta.  Just a guess since the recipe wasn't posted.  But your cream sauce will taste a lot better cooked in the same pan as the mushrooms in my opinion.  Good luck, sure someone else will post something good too.

PS, I think the mushroom cream sauce turns out a lot better with farfalle.

PPS, if you're serving with roast chicken you could skim the fat off the pan juices and use the remaining jus instead of the wine in the recipe to bring more flavor.  Or in conjunction with the wine, even.  Just a thought.


----------



## letscook (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds great -- thanks


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2013)

letscook said:


> I just love The Pioneer Women. There is this recipe of Roasted Chicken and it is shown on a creamy pasta with mushrooms but no recipe for the pasta. Does anyone have it? By the way the chicken is sooo good.
> I'm including the link to it even tho it is for the chicken but it shows the pasta at the end.
> Herb Roasted Whole Chicken | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond


 
I searched through her pasta recipes. She had a recipe for a creamed pasta with bacon and mushrooms. You could easily use that one.

Pasta with Bacon and Mushrooms | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond


----------



## letscook (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw that one also,  Love her recipes and show, Her children are adorable


----------



## jabbur (Apr 9, 2013)

Why not post a comment on her blog?  This chicken recipe was from someone else (Ryan) so maybe it is his recipe you're seeing in the pic.  He might be willing to share it also.


----------

